# Thanksgiving Pumpkin Pie and Pecan Pie



## joliver449 (Dec 7, 2010)

I'm not sure what the regional boundaries of Pecan Pie actually are, but you should assume that if you like pecans and you like anything sweet that you would eat more than one piece of this pie. A relative made the Pecan Pie so I am not sure of the recipe. The pumpkin pie recipe was fairly easy and my mother actually made it from Paula Dean. I barely had room for all of this after having too much smoked turkey but I made it happen anyway.







[h2]Ingredients[/h2]
1 (8-ounce) package cream cheese, softened
2 cups canned pumpkin, mashed
1 cup sugar
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 egg plus 2 egg yolks, slightly beaten
1 cup half-and-half
1/4 cup (1/2 stick) melted butter
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon ground ginger, optional
1 piece pre-made pie dough
Whipped cream, for topping
[h2]Directions[/h2]
Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F.

Place 1 piece of pre-made pie dough down into a (9-inch) pie pan and press down along the bottom and all sides. Pinch and crimp the edges together to make a pretty pattern. Put the pie shell back into the freezer for 1 hour to firm up. Fit a piece of aluminum foil to cover the inside of the shell completely. Fill the shell up to the edges with pie weights or dried beans (about 2 pounds) and place it in the oven. Bake for 10 minutes, remove the foil and pie weights and bake for another 10 minutes or until the crust is dried out and beginning to color.

For the filling, in a large mixing bowl, beat the cream cheese with a hand mixer. Add the pumpkin and beat until combined. Add the sugar and salt, and beat until combined. Add the eggs mixed with the yolks, half-and-half, and melted butter, and beat until combined. Finally, add the vanilla, cinnamon, and ginger, if using, and beat until incorporated.

Pour the filling into the warm prepared pie crust and bake for 50 minutes, or until the center is set. Place the pie on a wire rack and cool to room temperature. Cut into slices and top each piece with a generous amount of whipped cream


----------



## squirrel (Dec 7, 2010)

Those look awesome! I love both pies, but especially pecan! Thanks for making me want to go and make some! LOL!


----------



## joliver449 (Dec 7, 2010)

You're from Augusta? Next time you make some meet me at the State Line with a piece!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 7, 2010)

Thoses are some sweet pies I like the pumpkin myself. Thanks for the recipes too.


----------

